# Carbon Fiber Blue Led edge lit Sprite Speakers



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey guys, I am currently just finishing my newest build. I took Paul Carmody's sprite boom box and made two individual speakers from it. However, I plan to use this for a racing arcade, so I thought I better make it look really cool. This is where I wrapped the speakers in Carbon Fiber vinyl and put a 1/4" piece of acrylic in the speaker. By doing this I was able to back light it with blue LED's. The whole project was not too expensive and it makes for some nice speakers. Especially, if you are using them for a nearfield setup. Here are the pictures. I plan to add a video build log this weekend on my youtube channel. Feel free to check it out or any of my other projects. I try to help others understand some of the basics of speaker building and electronics. 

My YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/123Toid









this is a good picture of the front before I glued it on.








Here is a picture of the rear. I love how the light comes out the rear port This wasn't intended, but I enjoy it. Note, this is before I went back and trimmed up the carbon fiber.

Update: Finished!


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Wow, that is an awesome effect. Perfect for an arcade! Really nice work.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great!

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks Guys! I love these! I would have had a video posted today on how to make them, but my editing software went on the fritz. Oh well, it gave me some time to work on building a newebsite crosscut sled for my table saw.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Kudos! You've raised the bar!


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

Lumen said:


> Kudos! You've raised the bar!


Thanks! I am really enjoying them!


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

I finally finished them! Well in all honesty, I finished them about a week ago, but my editing software didn't want to comply. I went ahead and made a video so you can see exactly how I made it. Please ask if you have any questions, either here or youtube. hopefully this will be helpful to you guys.

By the way, I love the speakers! They are amazing!!!


----------

